# Level of moderation



## Marty (Feb 27, 2004)

taken from a previous post, something that ticks me off a little
*"praise in public"*
*"reprimand in private"*

This might apply to Mrs. Anderson's grade 1 class, but not the internet !

I think that's absurd! I don't think so at all... This forum should only be filtered for profanity, racism, etc and not for any other content...Why does this forum need to be moderated at all?! It's like communism! Someone always censoring and reading your posts for 'proper', moderator approved, content. The world isn't just full of positive opinions, if you can't take criticism don't post, just read.

I think the so called 'moderators' are on a bit of a power trip.... What is this deleting people's posts business ???!!! 

I think a forum where you can complain if you don't like something or somone's opinion (even if they're your sponsors!) is a great idea. 

We don't need to all to get along, that's why it's a public forum.... I won't brown nose someone just because the moderator told me to do so for the fear of my post being deleted! If you can't take it, then make a forum and put a disclaimer on it "WE DELETE POSTS THAT WE DON'T LIKE". Don't make me start another forum - http://www.Dendros-uncensored.com 

OK, gotta go, I'm just venting out ...

What do you guys think? 
Marty


----------



## mindcrash (Mar 3, 2004)

It is my opinion that moderation need only occur in cases of libel or verbal abuse. 

Deleting posts remindes me of that other forum...Kingsnake.

Just my two cents.

Also, i just want to add that I really do enjoy this forum, much more so than frognet or kingsnake. Members contribute regularly, newbies are many and their questions are answered readily. The format is great. I love having an easy search feature. In short, keep up the good work. I guess thats my 4 cents now.


----------



## Guest (May 7, 2004)

To the moderators...
This is your bored you have the right to run in yourself the way you want it to be run. No one is forcing any one to read these boards and if they have a problem with it they really should leave..I feel a pole is unnecessary because every one going have their own opinion on this..you need to run it the way you want it run not the way the mass's want it run.
Brian Ferriera JR
Plympton, Ma


----------



## tkavan01 (Mar 17, 2004)

its an internet chat board, its someones property and they can rule it as they see fit, its within their rights. I don't think I saw too many peoples opinions about keeping frogs deleted or removed, just the stuff that was inciting the anger, I like this place and like to read the different opinions,
yes somethings do bother me, but not many, there has been limited conflict on this site which i like, when i read frognet i shudder when a poor newby like me asks a question about keeping cobalt tincs with new rivers, bc i can see way ahead of time the four or five people who are gonna pounce on him and scold him for asking a question...
we got the edit button back, hopefully there can be kindness among the members and maybe we can get back to the task of learning new things about the hobby.

Trev


----------



## Scott (Feb 17, 2004)

I think if you do not like it you should not read it.

I think it has gone well thus far.

s


Marty said:


> ... What do you guys think?


----------



## khoff (Feb 18, 2004)

Moderaters have my full support. This is their board. As long as this forum is used for what it is made for, dart frogs, the moderators should never have to step in.


----------



## Marty (Feb 27, 2004)

To the moderators:

Run it the way you want it and not the way users want it and you'll have another Kingsnake with 2 posts per day. (if u're lucky).. Ask yourself why are you doing this forum to begin with ??? 

Remember that a board with no members is useless to us and to you. 






Brian Ferriera Jr said:


> To the moderators...
> This is your bored you have the right to run in yourself the way you want it to be run. No one is forcing any one to read these boards and if they have a problem with it they really should leave..I feel a pole is unnecessary because every one going have their own opinion on this..you need to run it the way you want it run not the way the mass's want it run.
> Brian Ferriera JR
> Plympton, Ma


----------



## steelcube (Mar 17, 2004)

I think this is getting old... mistake are made, people learned. I think it's time to move on... shall we??

Board needs people and people need board. Without people, board is useless, without board, people reinvent wheels. 

Also whatever happen in private should have no connection to this board. Heard enough about "there is more to this than that", if it got sent to your mailbox, it's your private stuff, don't drag it here.

SB


----------



## Guest (May 7, 2004)

:lol: People throw up a msg board to run it and if people dont like it they leave. If some thing comes along better they move. Duh!! First frognet now they come here to complain. Why? I don't beleave in allot of things and dont like allot, but im not heading to there msg board to complain. 
Let me add this is in the wrong spot too!! this post should went to feed back section also.


----------



## froglady (Feb 21, 2004)

Marty said:


> We don't need to all to get along, that's why it's a public forum....
> 
> ::::::snip:::::
> 
> ...


Marty,

The forum actually is a private forum not a public forum. It's kind of like a club where everyone that is allowed 'in' has to agree to the rules. (You agree to them when you register.) If you get caught speeding you get a ticket right? Same here. If you break the user agreement then there are penalties that can be inforced.

I don't always agree with Joe on posts that he has deleted. I told Joe that the very first time it happened. I didn't agree with it the second or third time it happened either. But you know what? It's not my board. It's not my decision to make. Joe made those decisions. He did what he felt was best for the board. I think if you look in the feedback section Joe left a post today in regards to this matter.

I think that sometimes people jump the gun and think posts have been deleted for different reasons than they were. Case in point -- I know of a few posts that have been deleted recently that were done because the user asked Joe to remove them. How do I know this? I contacted the person and asked.

This board should be guided by the hobbyist that use it but not ran by them. 'Running' the board should be left to the owner. Constructive critism of anything is always good. That's what makes it better for the user.

This is just my opinion 8) ............


----------



## HansV (Apr 15, 2004)

I agree with Froglady. I am also a moderator from the Dutch version of this board (http://www.gifkikkerforum.nl) and sometimes it is necessary to remove some reply's from a topic. If we don't do this the board is doomed to die because of disagreements and abusive language. What i am missing on the board is the edit button for my own reply's. I am making mistakes in the English language and can't edit this afterwards.
I see now that we now have the edit button.


----------



## Marty (Feb 27, 2004)

I'm just ticked off that I don't know what happened because of the deleted posts. What's the whole deal with the vet? I just saw a blip about 'no longer giving medical advice'. I thought he was a useful resource. His posts about fenbenazole were really good, though came few years too late for me as I lost about 10 frogs to parasites....learning curve write off....I guess..... I though we all could have "milked" him for some good info. Who cares that he's a bit rude and harsh once in a while.... although..... the fact that he called himself a Dr. in all the posts annoyed the @#$& out of me. Other then that... no probs.  





steelcube said:


> I think this is getting old... mistake are made, people learned. I think it's time to move on... shall we??
> 
> Board needs people and people need board. Without people, board is useless, without board, people reinvent wheels.
> 
> ...


----------



## Guest (May 7, 2004)

Try a private message they work great.


----------



## Marty (Feb 27, 2004)

No one would have looked at it in the feed back section

I'm sure the moderators will move it, hehehe


----------



## Guest (May 7, 2004)

Moderation, it’s a tricky subject. I participate in a few boards, as well as email lists, such as frognet, and moderation is difficult for even the most established boards. The worst thing that could happen at this point is for no one to learn from this, or have the participants worried about the moderation level, paying more attention to that than the frogs. 

There is a definite learning curve that this particular board is experiencing, and I think that everyone understands that and should be tolerant, but give feedback where appropriate. Yes, it’s the owner’s party that we’ve all been invited to. But if you really want to throw an interesting party, to continue with that analogy, you need to stop worrying about the carpet! And remember, no one enjoys dancing with several bouncers lurking about. 

I do believe that the vast majority of us are adult enough to moderate ourselves, thank you very much.  We ignore the petty bickering, bypass the personality conflicts, and want the best for our frogs. And really – 271 (current state 5-7-04) registered users to 6 moderators? I think the more moderators the more moderation. It’s the difference between going for a drink with your boss (moderator), or a friend (common frogger, advanced or otherwise). Where do you get the best, most honest & open conversation? 

Steelcube is absolutely correct, I do believe we are all aware of what has happened, the people and personalities involved, and opinions about how it may have been better handled; but really, we want to get back to frogs. Oh, and all this without fear that stepping on someone’s toes will get us chastised, or even kicked out. Granted, it may take stomping deliberately on toes, but you get my point. 

Blah. Anyone got some suggestions or helpful hints on raising healthy tadpoles?


----------



## Marty (Feb 27, 2004)

*where the vet @ ?*

Looks from the poll that everyone wants the profanities filtered with a bit of moderation from the boys with the delete key.

Sarah, I agree. It's a private board, they can do what they want...If I don't like it I can leave and start my own board. No argument there. I'm here because I want to be with you ..... froggers! 

Now, lets finish this post... and get back to what's important....Where can I get cheap plexi glass.....argh.... Maybe I'll just post in the Parts section, before someone violently pounces at me hurting my feelings, damaging my soft froggy core!

So will someone pm me and tell me where the vet at ? :?:


----------



## kyle1745 (Feb 15, 2004)

Marty,

I think you miss the point! Its all about how you come across. I doubt that you have seen most of the posts that caused the issues.

In some cases there could be legal issues for the board owners, and bashing and other things are illegal! 

All in all the board owners can do what ever they want. Remember they offer this service to you FREE OF CHARGE! They are not obligate to do it they do it because they want to.

You are being very short sited in your remarks, and if everyone could stick to frog,s and not complaining about issues they do not have all the facts to, things would be fine!



Marty said:


> taken from a previous post, something that ticks me off a little
> *"praise in public"*
> *"reprimand in private"*
> 
> ...


----------



## Guest (May 8, 2004)

Marty,

The forum actually is a private forum not a public forum. It's kind of like a club where everyone that is allowed 'in' has to agree to the rules. (You agree to them when you register.) If you get caught speeding you get a ticket right? Same here. If you break the user agreement then there are penalties that can be inforced.


Actually, um, the registration is broken. I click "I do not agree" every time, and it sends me right into posting.

Thought I might let you know that.

John


----------



## Marty (Feb 27, 2004)

Kyle, I'll just stick to frog talk here.... Looks like my reply to you is missing in action. I don't feel like writing another one to you.

water under the bridge.



kyle1745 said:


> Marty,
> 
> I think you miss the point! Its all about how you come across. I doubt that you have seen most of the posts that caused the issues.
> 
> ...


----------



## kyle1745 (Feb 15, 2004)

*one comment*

I would like to offer a comment on the deletions of posts. 

It would be very nice if the moderators would send a PM to the person on why they deleted their post. I know one of mine was removed, yet I have no idea why? 

Just would be nice to be informed in private when they are removed. 

Thanks,


----------



## Scott (Feb 17, 2004)

I think they have done that before Kyle. Cannot say if they do it every time... but I know they've done it.

s


----------



## Guest (May 8, 2004)

Just so you know we are supposed to send a PM to the poster and Joe if we delete a post. I have never deleted a post, unless the orginal poster has asked me to. This is one reason I wanted the edit button back. If you post are being deleted and you are not getting a PM. Then please speak up. Joe can track it down (I hope). And to the other moderators, if you are doing this STOP. I am tried of all the crap being said about US because of this. Joe you will be getting a PM.


----------



## Marty (Feb 27, 2004)

*ARGHH!!!!*









Nothing against you Benjamin & Jbeetle  You have to admit, great pic isn't it?!


----------



## Guest (May 8, 2004)

I come to these forums to receive pertinent information regarding dart frogs. If I am able to help other froggers with my limited experience, so much the better. There are countless other outlets all over the internet for emotionaly unbalanced and opinionated egos to get their jollies flaming and being flamed. I plead that we keep this board civil, responsible, and focused on the hobby. Won't someone think of the frogs? :wink:


----------



## Marty (Feb 27, 2004)

I suggest you look at the Subject and move on next time.


----------



## jbeetle (Feb 8, 2004)

> *Bgreen wrote:*
> And to the other moderators, if you are doing this STOP. I am tried of all the crap being said about US because of this.


I second that Ben. I haven't deleted a single post, and if I did I of course would PM the person and talk to Joe about it first. I was a little offended when people attacked all of the moderators, as I have done *nothing* (that I know of) to offend, attack, retrict, censor, or whatever else you want to claim to *any* of the members. I also took offense to John Gibeau's posts on here and frognet, as I think he went a little overboard and attacked people he barely knows or knows of. But I am very glad to see that he has decided to give the board a shot and has posted some things now (and the mouth fungus is a great topic, unfortunately I have no idea how to help him lol)... but all in all, the board is young, a lot of the users are young... so I think things will get better with time and experience. Just remeber to think before you go on a rant, respect others & their opinions, and most of all *its about the frogs not anyone of us*, so leave the egos at the door.


----------



## Guest (May 9, 2004)

Hey everyone, 

I just got back from being on the road all day and came home this this ironic thread. A thread about moderation being moderated  Ben is correct that moderators must inform the author and myself when removing any post. If you are not getting notices, let me know ASAP! I will be talking to the moderators and searching logs to figure out what in the hell happened to this thread. So far, I have been told that only DaveJoyce's (aka: s-holden or Captain Kangaroo) message has been removed. There may have been a mistake made and another post may have fallen victim to a happy clicking mod. 

On a separate issue, why communism? Wouldn't a claim of a dictatorship make more sense  Listen, I will make a serious effort to let people resolve questionable posts on their own, but we need a community that is going to be able to do that. That means that everyone needs to take the initiative to let someone know when they are out of line. It seems like that shouldn't be a problem though  

~Joe


----------



## melissa68 (Feb 16, 2004)

*missing post...*

Any one know what time the post became missing in action? I have been out of town and didn't know there was an issue until I found out in a PM from Joe. 

Melis


----------



## Guest (May 11, 2004)

I find the second option absolutely ridiculous. I know we have 6 moderators, but who are the other 4 (or more - depending upon each moderator's vote) that are signing up for a cult?


----------



## froglady (Feb 21, 2004)

Anyone ever hear of the musical Into the Woods? Reminds me of this whole situation. It's better with the music though..........




> *YOUR FAULT*
> 
> 
> BAKER (To Jack)
> ...


----------



## Guest (May 11, 2004)

Sarah, can you briefly explain the point of your last post? I don't really get it.


----------

